# 60 below



## arcticsid (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah we got a bit cold last week. First time I seen -60F in a long time, let me see if I can upload my video. Guess Not. When it got to -50F I was concerned, a n hour or so later, -55f, than this. Was a few long nights.

Nothing to brag about there. that's real scary.

Cold mo fo. For sure, but its okay. its only cold on the outside.

Outside of clothes, walls, misconceptions, etc. I walked 3 hours in that the other day to get "supplies", no prob.

It was even colder than the time R.Wolf , took his new boat out on our first polar bear hunt and got it stuck in the ice.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 23, 2017)

I never knew weather thermometers went that low.. 

Stay warm sid!


----------



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow! That's cold!

Is that picture of the ship one that you took? It's beautiful.


----------



## Al222 (Feb 10, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]It’s 59 here in Alicante, sunny and warm. Having fantastic vacation at friend’s villa by the seaside (the view is almost like this[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (https://tranio.com/spain/valencia/alicante/). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Doing jet skiing, sailing, diving and eating gourmet stuff with wine. Try Alicante rice sometime. It’s awesome.[/FONT]


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 10, 2017)

Sid comes and goes.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 10, 2017)

Larryh86GT said:


> Sid comes and goes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw



HA!!


----------



## arcticsid (May 23, 2017)

Larryh86GT said:


> Sid comes and goes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw


 Come and go but never leaves


----------



## arcticsid (May 23, 2017)

Al222 said:


> [FONT=&quot]It’s 59 here in Alicante, sunny and warm. Having fantastic vacation at friend’s villa by the seaside (the view is almost like this[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (https://tranio.com/spain/valencia/alicante/). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Doing jet skiing, sailing, diving and eating gourmet stuff with wine. Try Alicante rice sometime. It’s awesome.[/FONT]


 LOL, as soon as I rub the salt from my eys!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2017)

Hey Troy, always good to see you popping in once in a while. Hope all is well.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2017)

Troy, I have a friend who built a cabin in Alaska and captains a charter fishing boat there in summers. He's a tech school auto mechanics instructor, so he only goes to Alaska in summers, traveling on the AL-CAN. He just arrived again. I always look for his new pix on Facebook once he gets there. An amazingly beautiful place. He has been posting about what he needs to fix this year because of the ravages of winter. Yet he planted an orchard there. And last I knew, it was surviving!

He shared this yesterday...





This nearly 400 pound halibut was caught near Petersburg on Saturday night and brought in to PFI on Sunday.


----------



## JohnT (May 31, 2017)

WOW! 

Now all you need is the 600 pound potato to go with it!


----------

